# ATF Raids Polymer80



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

They're getting emboldened and feeling empowered.... and moving the goal posts all by themselves.

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/breaking-atf-raids-polymer80-cracking-down-on-ghost-guns/

I'm sure it was simply a grab for their customer's info so they could 'register' buyers of non-guns.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Make up crimes as you go. Now knowledge and tools are a crime. Arrest them then make up charges.
Remember it was the democrats that plotted to kill Randy Weaver. Murdered his wife and got away with. Killer never served a day. They are pulling out the old play book. Written under Reno


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Make up crimes as you go. Now knowledge and tools are a crime. Arrest them then make up charges.
> Remember it was the democrats that plotted to kill Randy Weaver. Murdered his wife and got away with. Killer never served a day. They are pulling out the old play book. Written under Reno


Yeah, I well remember that fiasco.

That gorilla sized ****-bitch gave the go ahead to cover up what they did.

I hope they burried that bitch face down, she was ugly enough to stop the grass growing above her.

I knew someone who was in the next sniper class at Glynco Ga.,

Lon was in the class bragging about the shot killing Vikki Weaver, that was his real target.

The entire class gave him the cold shoulder for the remainder of the class, what a low life dirt bag.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

And here is a great example of the 4th branch of government. 

They are making laws on their own and getting away with it. 

This needs to stop...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, I well remember that fiasco.
> 
> That gorilla sized ****-bitch gave the go ahead to cover up what they did.
> 
> ...


 She was gay and mad at the world full of anger and hate. The prefect choice for the democrats


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Soon if you have billet steel and a mill you will get raided for manufacturing firearms illegally.

Machine shops will have to be registered.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> Soon if you have billet steel and a mill you will get raided for manufacturing firearms illegally.
> 
> Machine shops will have to be registered.


Soon, just_ looking at an image of a gun_ will be a felony.


----------

